# دير الانبا توماس الجميل ( من تصويري )



## MIKEL MIK (30 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*جمييييييييييييييل جدا يا ميكي*
*من الاديرة اللي زرتها واستمتعت بيها جدا*
*واتمني ازورها تاني *
*ميرسي ليك*
*واحلي تقييم*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 أبريل 2011)

دير جميل جداً
اتمني آخد بركته قريب 
ربنا يعوضك
اذكرني في صلواتك
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (30 أبريل 2011)

ميرسى ليك ياكوكو الصور دى جميله جدا بجد انا فرحانه بالصور جدا لانه شفيعى وكمان انا زرت ديره اللى فى سوهاج اكتر من مره لكن ديره الجديد الى فى القاهره ماروحتوش واتمنى ازوره فعلا ميرسى يااحلى كوكو


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2011)

جميل جدا يا مايكل

الرب يباركك


----------



## zezza (1 مايو 2011)

دير جميل جدااااااااااااااا ..رغم انه جديد الا انه مريح و فيه روحانية عالية اوى 
و الفول و المخلل بتاعهم تحفة 
شكرا مايكل 
صلوات الانبا توماس تكون معاك و تحميك


----------



## الفارس الامين (1 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايدك بجد الصور جميله قوى للدير دير الانبا توماس دا الى جنب دير الشهيد مارجرجس بالخطاطبه 
ميرسى ليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييييييييييل جدا يا ميكي*
> *من الاديرة اللي زرتها واستمتعت بيها جدا*
> *واتمني ازورها تاني *
> *ميرسي ليك*
> *واحلي تقييم*​




*وانا كمان استمعت جدا 
لما روحته يوم شم النسيم
وحبيت تخدوا بركه من الصور
ميرسي لمرورك وتقييمك رووكا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> دير جميل جداً
> اتمني آخد بركته قريب
> ربنا يعوضك
> اذكرني في صلواتك
> ​




*ميرسي لمرورك يا بوب

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> ميرسى ليك ياكوكو الصور دى جميله جدا بجد انا فرحانه بالصور جدا لانه شفيعى وكمان انا زرت ديره اللى فى سوهاج اكتر من مره لكن ديره الجديد الى فى القاهره ماروحتوش واتمنى ازوره فعلا ميرسى يااحلى كوكو



*
انشاء الله تزوريه وتخدي بركته
لانه دير جميل وعامر 
ميرسي كركر لمرورك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جدا يا مايكل
> 
> الرب يباركك




*ميرسي كليموو لمرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

zezza قال:


> دير جميل جدااااااااااااااا ..رغم انه جديد الا انه مريح و فيه روحانية عالية اوى
> و الفول و المخلل بتاعهم تحفة
> شكرا مايكل
> صلوات الانبا توماس تكون معاك و تحميك




*عجبك الفول والمخلل بس :ranting:
الدير فعلا جديد بس جميل جدا وعامر بخير كتير
ميرسي لمرورك وربنا يباركك​*وربن


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

الفارس الامين قال:


> تسلم ايدك بجد الصور جميله قوى للدير دير الانبا توماس دا الى جنب دير الشهيد مارجرجس بالخطاطبه
> ميرسى ليك




*ايون هو اللي بعد دير ماجرجس بالخطاطبه
للاسف دير ماجرجس كان مقفول السنه ده
وحظنا حلو دير الانبا توماس كان مفتوح
ميرسي لمرورك​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدااا
صور جميله جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مايو 2011)

*ميرسي استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2018)

اشكرك على الصور الجميله و الموضوع الجميل-- 
اكيد فى السنين الى فاتت حصل فيه تطورات و تحديثات فى الدير--
 الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك على الصور الجميله و الموضوع الجميل--
> اكيد فى السنين الى فاتت حصل فيه تطورات و تحديثات فى الدير--
> الرب يباركك




*اولا ميرسي ليكي علي التقييم رغم ان الموضوع قديم جدا
ثانيا ميرسي ليكي انك خلتيني ارد علي حاجه في المنتدي من فتره كبيره
ثالثا الدير كنت فيه قريب من سنتين تقريبا واتطور شويه وفي مباني انتهت من اعمال البناء
ويبقي الدير عامر بالخير والبركه
ان شاءالله تزوريه وتخدي بركته*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2018)

انا قولت أكيد أتطور فى السنين دى ...
 هو مكانه فين الدير دا ؟ 
ياريت ربنا يرتب لى و أبقى أزوره 
فرحت بردك 
المنتدى نور


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا قولت أكيد أتطور فى السنين دى ...
> هو مكانه فين الدير دا ؟
> ياريت ربنا يرتب لى و أبقى أزوره
> فرحت بردك
> المنتدى نور




*بعد دير مارجرجس الخطاطبه العامر بحوالي 2 كيلو
بس مش علي الطريق الرئيسي الدير جوه في طريق فرعي علي بعد 3 كيلو تقريبا
لو روحتي متنسيش تصليلي انا واسرتي​*


----------

